# Over payment of rent allowance.



## tarach (20 Jun 2011)

Hey Im fairly sure I recieved a over payment of rent allowance (I am no longer on it since I am back working). Is the overpayment due back to the department of social welfare or the hse?


----------



## tarach (20 Jun 2011)

To elaborate it was actually my ex landlord who has still been getting  rent allowance payments. I had told social welfare about my change of  address and they cut the rent allowance however the landlord has kept  several weeks worth of rent (I have proof). 
The landlord stated that he recived a letter from the social about the  over payment and is paying it back. Another tenant of his is telling me  he is still recieving payments and is lieing about the letter. As I said I have proof but which department do I go through social welfare or the hse?


----------



## gipimann (21 Jun 2011)

Contact the Community Welfare Officer who used to deal with your rent supplement claim.  If you dealt with a centralised (postal) unit, you should contact them by post or phone.


----------



## Black Sheep (21 Jun 2011)

I would contact them by post (Proof) stating the date you returned to work or the date the entitlement ended. They will then follow up with the landlord.


----------



## Ildánach (21 Jun 2011)

Rent supplement can be paid if you start work up until 30 days after your start date, or until you get your first pay cheque, whichever is sooner.


----------



## tarach (21 Jun 2011)

Thanks for your anwsers guys. Im an honest guy and I want to rectify this in case people think im diddling the system. Ill send the proof to the cwo. So im guessing he was lieing about receiving a letter from the social welfare as they dont deal with rent allowance! Is this sort of thing common?


----------



## gipimann (21 Jun 2011)

There can often be confusion between the two services - the CWO works for the HSE, but Supplementary Welfare Allowance payments are made from Dept of Social Protection funds.


----------



## tarach (21 Jun 2011)

Thanks gipimann. To be perfectly honest It seems like a system which can be taken advantage off. The cwo had a huge amount of work to get through and was a really helpful person it would have gone unoticed if I handt steped in. I feel extremely bad over what happend but im making pains to recitfy it


----------



## Bronte (22 Jun 2011)

tarach said:


> Another tenant of his is telling me he is still recieving payments and is lieing about the letter.


 
Very strange that a landlord would tell an unrelated person, a tenant, that they were receiving income to which they were not entitled.


----------



## tarach (22 Jun 2011)

He didnt tell him but every week while I was a tenant I recieved a weekly letter telling me how much I recived each week. These letters were still coming months after I left.


----------

